
Ask HN: What companies should I join if I want to bootstrap a SaaS on the side? - catsarebetter
And eventually make enough off of it to leave the job?
======
gregjor
Home Depot is hiring and they don’t care what you bootstrap in your own time.

Are you asking for a list of companies? That’s a big ask since you don’t
mention your skills, goals, or what domain the SAAS product might serve,

Don’t join a company that’s even remotely in the same business as your side
project — you don’t want to get accused of IP theft or competing with your
employer. Don’t use any of your employer’s resources for your own work. Have
your own laptop, online accounts, phone, internet connection, and don’t do any
side work at your employer’s office. Talk to a lawyer to make sure your
employer can’t claim ownership of your side work.

